# Anyone excited about the Olympics?



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

kind of nervous something bad will happen.
give the construction has been a bit of a clusterfuck (yellow/brownish water coming out of some of the faucets in the media residences, if there is water at all), it's pretty tough to be confident about security.











and later:










I guess i will get excited once we get into it, but for now I'm a bit more ho-hum than I thought I would be.
Might be tougher to get too into it with the time difference on live events,too


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I won't be watching.

I hope nothing terrible goes down, but I have a feeling that something will.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I heard a sportscaster on the radio the other day saying he was glad his network isn't sending him to Sochi.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

It's pretty tense whether anyone will admit it or not. Terrorists are insidious. The neighbour you have known for many years who gave you free tickets beside him or her could be an activated sleeper suicide bomber. I don't know how anyone could defend against that sort of thing.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I won't be watching. I never watch them. I do it, so I get uncomfortable around the water cooler.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not really excited but I'll watch some events. We're really not sports fans in our home but we do tend to watch sone olympic events.

There's a lot wrong with the olympics, but there are always great moments.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to watch them. Always love the underdog stories. And I think that it's always good to bring diverse people together.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

I usually watch them, but I will boycott those because of Russia's homophobic events...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

#1 - that 'water' looks horrible

#2 - I will watch the hockey

#3 - if I was an athlete, I would not go


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2014)

What would be ironic is if there was a gay bobsled team.
and they win the gold.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I feel insulted by the stupid commercials that come on like that Tim Horton's one where everyone is jumping on the ice to "support" Team Canada. I don't buy into the nationalism these adverts promote. It's all so cliché and predictable. 

It's like beer commercials where fat guys are drinking Molson Canadian at a cottage party with buxom babes in bikinis because that is apparently a very "Canadian" thing. Blech!

No I won't be wearing Canada mittens that were Made in China to cheer on athletes that get government funding to train year round. Get a job like the rest of us! I haven't seen any government money to assist me pursue my music career.

What does a medal actually cost us? There was some ridiculous figure from the last Olympics but I can't remember, it seems like a big wankfest to me.

Never mind the insane amount of money that's burned at the opening and closing ceremonies. It's decadent!

Add in the government driven homophobia in Russia and that's enough for me to tune out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Im not worried at all about security. The last terrorist attack at an Olympic games was in Atlanta USA.
TBH, if I were a criminal/terrorist, I would much rather take my chances with a US/Canadian cop/security than a Russian equivalent. 
So I think some of the fears are pretty much just based on xenophobia/racism.


But OTOH as far as accomodations/luxuries go, I wouldn't expect a high standard at all.

Russians have issues with poorly maintained planes etc but so far no one has managed to fly them into any of their important buildings.


As to my personal interest in the Olympics, not very much really. 
its not like Im suddenly going to be excited about luge or something that I haven't cared about in the previous 4 or more years, just because its an olympic year. I wish the athletes well, but other than hockey, this isn't a showcase of any sports I particularly care about, and im not about to pretend to.


As for the homophobia, while I don't agree with it, every host country exposes its social issues during global events. Were human rights issues and environmental concerns not considered in China during Beijing? They should have been.
Heck even Vancouver had its own scandals. The Europeans reading and commenting on this article don't think highly of us anymore:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ss-grave-tour-operator-trying-save-money.html


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I tend to think I'm very much in the minority these days, but I love the Olympics (and I do mean the Olympics, not the over-blown, over-hyped bullsh!t that are the opening and closing ceremonies). 

So I'll be watching as much as I can of it (except figure skating, and snowboard pipe stuff - the subjective popularity contest judging just flat out annoys me). The issue will be the time difference, so if the it's on while I'm at work then will probably miss it. The other more minor issue will be finding streams. Oh and the one set of events I really want to see are the alpine ski events, particularly the Downhill.

Neil


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

My only interest in the olympics these days is in watching the social, ethical and financial bankruptcy that goes along with hosting them. The games long ago lost their showcasing of sport. I do hope that there is no terrorism or other such stuff associated, but bring on the stories of wild dog hunters, illegal bribes and iffy hotel conditions....


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I really like the winter games, summer not so much. So I will be watching what I can. The whole Russia anti gay, 51 billion dollars spent on crap rooms with no water, terrorism and all that sucks but thats not what I'm watching it for. I hope nothing bad happens, I just want to see some good events.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> So I think some of the fears are pretty much just based on xenophobia/racism.


How so? There seem to be some credible security threats.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> How so? There seem to be some credible security threats.


based on what?
Theres credible security threats for every major event. What makes this one different, that we don't trust them bumbling drunken Russkies?


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> based on what?


Based on that group that told the media that they will have a big gift for them at Sochi.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Based on that group that told the media that they will have a big gift for them at Sochi.


oh right..
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ol...CS-Terror-threat-classified-severe-Games.html

I guess we should never leave our homes.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> *Holding the games in this part of Russia is essentially like holding them in Afghanistan or Iraq. The entire geographical area is unsecure.*
> 
> To the OP's question, I love sport but have become less and less enamoured with the Olympics as an institution. For all the same reasons that most everyone else has cited, I think I'm done with them. Might watch a bit. Or might not.


and yet when I think of terrorist tragedies in my lifetime, Sochi isn't one of the names that pops in my head (at least yet, I cant claim with certainty that nothing will happen, but at the same time I don't know if the US for example, is truly any safer). 

compared to events in the US and UK, Russian terrorism seems pretty mild.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terrorism_in_Russia


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Although there are likely valid threats in Sochi, talk is cheap. Any two-bit nutbar can heap a litany of concerns on both athletes and officials by merely penning a threatening note. Security is totally maxed out at these games, and I am hoping nothing will go wrong.

It's easy to get critical of the Olympics and the commercialism that has pervaded them. My advice is watch some of it when you can, and catch the events that you find most entertaining. Take the good, leave the bad and mute the commercials!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > How so? There seem to be some credible security threats.
> ...


It's not a question of the Russian security forces ability, the difference this time is that Sochi is actually on the "front lines". There have already been several recent bombings and skirmishes in that area of the country. The threat is from within their own border.

I don't recall the London Olympics having any specific threats like Sochi.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25907140


http://mobile.bloomberg.com/news/2...cameo-fails-to-ease-olympic-terror-fears.html 

"Smaller-scale skirmishes rage daily between Russian forces and separatists, with shootings, kidnappings, car bombings and the like that rarely make international headlines. That changed on Dec. 27 when a blast killed three people in Pyatigorsk, about 273 kilometers (170 miles) east of Sochi.
Six people linked to the incident were detained Jan. 10, Russia’s anti-terrorist authority said. The suspects, including an Azeri citizen, confessed their involvement and information gleaned from them helped foil another attack, it said. Five suspects, described as members of an “international terrorist organization,” were detained Jan. 11 in the southern region of Kabardino-Balkaria, according to the RIA news service.
On Dec. 29, the scene shifted to closer to the Russian heartland. Suicide bombings on two successive days killed more than 30 in Volgograd, about halfway between Sochi and Moscow. It was a double-barreled strike at a historic symbol of Russian resilience, the city where the Red Army stopped the Wehrmacht in 1943 when it was known as Stalingrad.
“Sochi may be a well-protected fortress, but the rest of southern Russia is wide open,” said Michael Emerson, a former European Union envoy to Russia who is now with the Centre for European Policy Studies in Brussels. “With any more Volgograds the message is that Putin cannot control his Russia.”


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm just interested in the hockey. My wife on the other hand can't wait.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I am interested in the skiing and the hockey. I am getting turned off of the downhill events though. The skiers have to be on the very edge to win and that is simply too dangerous at the speeds they are going. The giant slalom is my favourite. It's a little slower and more technical.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully it's not another Munich. I'll watch what i can, when I can. Especially if there's a Canadian flag waving. Not big on the men's hockey but I might even watch some of that if Canada's team is playing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Anyone remember the women's hockey where the USA and Canada were playing and Canada got something like 7 penalties in a row from the American referees? Now, that was a boondoggle.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I always enjoy the long track speed skating. Growing up in Scotland, I still remember being impressed by the skating of Gaetan Boucher:


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> oh right..
> 
> I guess we should never leave our homes.


Well, when the group has just pulled off suicide bombings and they are Islamic extremists, I tend to take it somewhat seriously. So, you don't take it seriously - that is your right.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Well, when the group has just pulled off suicide bombings and they are Islamic extremists, I tend to take it somewhat seriously. So, you don't take it seriously - that is your right.


Why distinguish between Islamist terrorism and any others? The Tokyo Sarin subway attack or Timothy Mc Veighs bomb were just as lethal or more than the suicide bombings you mention. 

So where would you feel safe holding the Olympics?
remembering of course that the US and UK both have had terrorist attacks on domestic soil in recent years and are quite possibly the biggest targets for terrorism.

Scandinavia perhaps? Western Europe? That seems to be all that's left.

My main issue with the choice of Sochi is simply, that it really was out of left field. Its basically a resort town in the middle of nowhere, that wouldn't have had any of the necessary infrastructure or experience in handling large events/crowds. 
I used to have a Russian tenant, and when the news of its selection was released he was as surprised as anyone. It just didn't make sense to him for the above reasons.
How many ppl have ever heard of Sochi before this?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Judas68fr said:


> I usually watch them, but I will boycott those because of Russia's homophobic events...


Yeah, me too - general human rights and environmental abuses too. I mostly avoided china's for human rights violations, but didn't because my wife is gung ho for Olympics. This time I'm more convinced I should. Although I don't think Putin will care if I do.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Why distinguish between Islamist terrorism and any others? The Tokyo Sarin subway attack or Timothy Mc Veighs bomb were just as lethal or more than the suicide bombings you mention.


Because when people are willing to die to make their point...

Anyway, you make your views quite clear on that. If you don't see the difference that's fine.

How about going back to one of your earlier statements:


Diablo said:


> What makes this one different, that we don't trust them *bumbling drunken Russkies*?


Have a look at what people are running into over there in the realm of just simple things like hotels rooms and so on...and you think security will be 'good' if they can't even handle f'n curtain rods? 

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...-their-hilarious-and-gross-hotel-experiences/


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There were talking to someone from CSIS on CBC the other week. He said Russia really dropped the ball for security and was six months behind where they should be.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I shant watch a minute of it. I will not support in anyway a governemt such as that. Let the advertisers waste their money


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The advertisers waste their money on me whether I watch or not. That's one of the benefits of beng an oddball (square peg). Their sales pitches have very little impact on me.

By watching, I'm not supporting any government or advertiser. I could be thought to be supporting our athletes but I guess they won't really know that.

Anyway, we enjoy the olympics and not watching because of political or social reasons would be a bit like cutting off my nose to spite my face.

Hell, if we boycott these olympics why the hell would we have watched the Atlanta, or Bejing games?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You don't think the IOC will notice if the viewership is down, especially by a large margin?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> You don't think the IOC will notice if the viewership is down, especially by a large margin?


TV Networks and advertisers too. Actually tuning out registers a "vote".


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The only event that interests me is the hockey, so I'll watch some of it--including the women's hockey--at least when Canada & the US play-but I won't be getting up late or staying up late to watch it--I'll PVR it and skip the commercials.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Watched some mogul skiing last night. My three relatives made it to the top ten.

Talk about your cuties.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Putin's "Hunger Games". I'll watch some of it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Watched some mogul skiing last night. My three relatives made it to the top ten.
> 
> Talk about your cuties.


That's a cool story--it would be cool to see them all get a medal.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

These may have been the worst opening ceremonies I've seen at any olympics.

It reminded me of that commercial where the girl gets caught sneaking our her bed room window and tries to conceal it with a dancer and some flashing lights.

Nothing but a flag waving orgy for the Russians.


I hope the sports make up for it.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Plus, all I could think about was sneaking into the colour commentators booth, smashing their heads together and telling them to SHUT THE F***K UP!! The badly timed history and geography lessons along with the trivial factoids and mindless patter (not to mention telling us what was going to happen before it did) destroyed anything that I could have gotten out of the performances. Vancouver was no better.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I personally enjoyed the opening ceremonies at Vancouver. I still listen to KD Lang's performance of Hallelujah recorded at the event.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Plus, all I could think about was sneaking into the colour commentators booth, smashing their heads together and telling them to SHUT THE F***K UP!! The badly timed history and geography lessons along with the trivial factoids and mindless patter (not to mention telling us what was going to happen before it did) destroyed anything that I could have gotten out of the performances. Vancouver was no better.


This describes every opening ceremony I've ever seen. Though it's been a while since I watched one. 

Bring on the competition!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

zontar said:


> That's a cool story--it would be cool to see them all get a medal.


can't complain about gold and silver!!!
the other sister may have to sit at the kids' table at home now


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They're relatives of mine, although I've never met them. 

Woooo Hoooo!!

Awesome result.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I will be watching. My only beef is you have to watch 3 hours to see 10 minutes of the sport you really want to see. Best of luck team Canada bring home some medals and enjoy your time there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

puckhead said:


> can't complain about gold and silver!!!
> the other sister may have to sit at the kids' table at home now


Great job--first time sisters were on the same podium for the same event (At least according to TSN)
So great achievement getting three of them as far as they did, and then having two get gold & silver--that's cool.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Milkman said:


> They're relatives of mine, although I've never met them.
> 
> Woooo Hoooo!!
> 
> Awesome result.


great pic


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Milkman said:


> They're relatives of mine, although I've never met them.


Relatives of the Milkman. Thats got to be a first ! :sFun_dancing:


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

another good pic. finish line of the womens' cross country


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Gold for Charles Hamelin!

Nice!

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Olympics/2014Sochi/News/2014/02/10/21458971.html


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

puckhead said:


> another good pic. finish line of the womens' cross country


I take it that's muscle burn and exhaustion!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

watching mens moguls, 3 canadians (out of 6) in the final. I smell gold.

Those sisters that won womens moguls are smokin! 
All hail whatever it is in the water that gives quebec the abundance of great athletes, and great looking women! :congratulatory:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Moosehead said:


> watching mens moguls, 3 canadians (out of 6) in the final. I smell gold.
> 
> Those sisters that won womens moguls are smokin!
> All hail whatever it is in the water that gives quebec the abundance of great athletes, and great looking women! :congratulatory:


Gold and Silver in Men's moguls.

Awesome!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> I take it that's muscle burn and exhaustion!


no, they designed the course too close the biathalon!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

puckhead said:


> no, they designed the course too close the biathalon!


I laughed and I laughed at that one!!!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Would anyone please post clips of the women's hockey final (highlights or whatever)?

I can only find a crappy cell phone clip and some short news clips.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's one Mike.

[video=youtube;q7pSr9vz9xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7pSr9vz9xo[/video]


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I watched them interview Teamu Selanne after the Fins beat the USA today. It was excellent. I watched the game from about 2-0


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> I'm in the US right now. I'm not watching much Olympics, but if I hear one more reference to the"Miracle on Ice", I'm going to smash something. It was 34 years ago guys. Get over it!


lol...true although they could say the same about Canadians still worshipping paul Hendersons goal against Russia.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I thought that they would be able to put that one to rest because it looked to me like the USA was going to waltz right through everyone in hockey - then the Russian team came close...Canada turned it on at the same time that USA turned it off and the rest is yesterday's news.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Here's one Mike.
> 
> [video=youtube;q7pSr9vz9xo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7pSr9vz9xo[/video]



Thanks Chito. I'll watch it on my way to Atlanta tomorrow.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Job well done by our hockey teams, curling teams and all the athletes in their individual sports.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Ski Cross IMO is the most exciting of all the sports.

[video=youtube;2Fh8xqYxgso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fh8xqYxgso[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

As glad as I was that our athletes swept gold in both men's and women's curling and hockey, I am perhaps even more glad that we didn't lose to Sweden Sunday morning on the basis of a winning goal by either Daniel Alfredsson or Erik karlsson. Both of those guys are well-liked here in Ottawa (even though "Alfie" now plays for the Red Wings), and to have them defeat the Canadian team would have been too much to bear. Happily, it never came to a point where loyalties had to be divided.

Interesting article in the Ottawa Citizen this morning pointed out that the difference this time around between the top 4 or 5 nations, in terms of medals taken, was actually much smaller than in 2010. People may get sidetracked by all this #3 horsepoop, but the gap between Canada and Russia this time, in terms of medals, was VERY small.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I Thought it was a great Olympics, other than the game times... Another fantastic chowing by our amazing athletes!!! The gold medal sweep in hockey and curling was awesome too! I got up early and watched the men's gold medal game and it didn't disappoint - we were clearly the best team in the tournament! too bad we have to wait 4 more years to see more great winter Olympics... I am super proud of all of our athletes - cheers!!!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I also have to say that I really did have a feeling that something bad was going to happen regarding the terrorist groups and all but I am glad that I was wrong.

I do think that there are many indications that there is something big brewing over there at the moment though. 

Glad the athletes from all over the world had a good experience, happy for the Canadian athletes and happy that the events passed without incident.


----------

